# Neillsville, WI GSD 8 month old Male, Thor - Scarred Muzzle



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Neillsville, WI | Thor

Clark Humane Society's Description:

"Hey, I'm Thor! I'm an 8 month old German Shepherd that wandered away from home and never went back. There may be a good reason for not going back as by looking at my face, you can tell that I had a muzzle on for a long period of time. The only reason the people at the shelter can figure out about why I would have a muzzle is that I bark. But, come on, I'm a dog and doing my job! It's really cruel to put something on me that is so tight that the hair is rubbed away from my face. As for my barking, don't let that deter you from adopting me. The shelter is lucky enough to have a dog trainer volunteering and he says that with leadership and excercise, that will be a thing of the past. In fact, big improvements have already been made. Stop in to meet me today! Applications can be filled out online or at the shelter!"


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

People can be so very cruel....they never cease to amaze me.


----------



## robbidyV (Oct 16, 2010)

Me, my wife, and our dog went out today to visit Thor nearly 200 miles away. He is no longer the timid looking GSD he seems in the pictures and is very much full of energy. The hair that is missing around his snout in the picture above has pretty much all grown back. Whoever had him last didn't put any effort into training him so he will need a strong hand but he'll be worth it. 

Wish it could have been me but our Pembroke did not make a good pair with him when they met. The guy at the shelter came to the same conclusion that we did and voiced it just the same. Oh well.

Also, the pictures don't do him justice, he's a big guy with great bones.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Corgis and GSD's don't seem to mesh well in my limited experience. Corgi's are just as strong willed as GSD's and don't seem to let the fact that they are outweighed by at least 40 pounds disturb them in the tiniest bit. 

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It may have been a head collar that made those marks. If he is such a strong pup, his owners may have tried one and did not adjust it properly


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

I live close enough to him that if someone needs me to do something, just ask.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Jelpy said:


> Corgis and GSD's don't seem to mesh well in my limited experience. Corgi's are just as strong willed as GSD's and don't seem to let the fact that they are outweighed by at least 40 pounds disturb them in the tiniest bit.
> 
> Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


It can work -I have friends (three nuns) who have two female corgis and a male GSD.They get along just fine! I also remember a champion Am bred GSD back in the 90's named Altana's Mystique: her best friend and traveling companion was a Pembroke Welsh Corgi. A lot of dogs of different breeds don't hit it off on the first introduction........in the meantime let's hope for some luck in finding a new home for this chap.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

"It can work -I have friends (three nuns) who have two female corgis and a male GSD.They get along just fine! I also remember a champion Am bred GSD back in the 90's named Altana's Mystique: her best friend and traveling companion was a Pembroke Welsh Corgi. A lot of dogs of different breeds don't hit it off on the first introduction........in the meantime let's hope for some luck in finding a new home for this chap.
________________________________________
Susan"


You're right. Sorry. I shouldn't have based everything on my own single experience. 
My Bad. 

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

He is such a handsome boy, I hope he finds a good home.


----------

